# BONSAI!!!! Aquascape I found intersting.....



## chrislewistx

I found this aquascape that incorporates a Bonsai tree interesting, and thought I would share. This gentlemen states in his blog that he likes trees and landscapes. I would say that looking at his other work that is definitely true.






http://faao.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tex Guy

It's certainly novel. I had thought about trying something along that line on my shorty, but abandoned it. The tree appears to be either a Chinese Elm or a Fukien Tea. I wouldn't think that either would survive with their roots waterlogged like that. I would think that perhaps a willow or bald cypress might work.

But we all know someone who WOULD know about this well... Michael, what do you think about the ability to make this work?


----------



## fishyjoe24

really nice I also found this to be real nice by the same person.


----------



## Michael

It is a beautiful and dramatic tank!

My guess is that the tree is a Funkien tea, and it won't survive in saturated soil. But if you look closely, the root ball of the tree is barely elevated above the surface of the water. And in the blog, he briefly mentions that the tree is in a "plastic jar" which he is trying to conceal. He did a great job, because I sure didn't see it.

So I think that he is doing something tricky here that we don't know about to prevent the saturated soil problem.

I have not grown Fukien tea, so I don't know tolerant of wet (not saturated) soil it is. As Bill says, bald cypress will grow happily with its roots submerged. And a lot of other species that like moist soil will grow in a situation where the soil is kept constantly moist by capillary action. This is how some root-on-rock bonsai are grown with the rock standing in a suiban (water tray). Although an uncommon subject for bonsai, dwarf schefflera LOVES to grow this way.


----------



## chrislewistx

Interesting points. I admit to knowing nothing about Bonsai except that they make me go, ewwww, awwww COOL!! whenever I see a nice one.

I was wondering about water logging the roots when I first came across the setup video. I have seen what that can do to container plants with out proper drainage. 

Before I posted the link I was looking over the blog, and reading the setup. They way I saw the pictures and interrupted the article I thought he was keeping the water line just below the plastic container the tree is planted in. Its hard to tell from the pictures though. It looks like Felipe is a member of APC, perhaps he will speak up about the design.

The two pictures below somewhat show what I'm talking about.

Also, speaking of Micheal's bonsai and green thumb. I saw the links to the pictures of his backyard in the post titled cool video. All I can say is very impressive. It all looks so nice, and such a natural flow. I was expecting to see Sasquatch sneaking out from behind something with every new photo....lol It was interesting to compare plants from Niko's pictures that appears to be last year, and the new ones from Texguy. That Cypress tree seems to have really grown over one year. I am not familar with the care of such trees. Would you consider that normal growth, or do you think its growing above average?


----------



## Michael

That is a really good fake rock! The bonsai looks like it is growing in a typical bonsai container. If the rock fills with water, the bonsai container will be submerged. I don't see how this can work.

Niko's photos were taken two year ago. The bald cypress grows very quickly with it's roots hanging in the pond. I let it grow freely though the season, then prune it in the fall or winter. This year I will probably need to cut off 3-4' off to keep it manageable.


----------



## FAAO

Hi Guys,

Thanks for sharing and discuss about my Aquascape. The bonsai is not in contact with water; it is inside of a plastic recipient higher than the level of the water surface, so it only gets humidity from the algae (Cladophora) that I have used to disguise the borders of the recipient. 
Any doubt about this, please feel welcome to ask ;-)

Best regards,
FAAO


----------



## Michael

Filipe, thanks for the explanation. And thanks for showing us the tank!


----------



## Squawkbert

Another typically (for you) wonderful tank, Filipe!


----------

